# Please Help- I Have one of the Largest Antique Bottle Collections



## tonyp (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello Glass Collectors,

 I am currently administrating a case and am in possession of a extremely rare and large glass bottle collection (a few hundred pieces from the 1700's,1800's, and 1900's).  I have an inventory list describing what pieces are in the collection and the range of dates they are from.  

 I wanted to get in touch with an appraiser and/or experts in this field.  The collection is in Sonoma, California.  Please email me if you think you might be able to help.

 Thanks

 Tony

prada1@gmail.com










*Apx. Year*
*Description*

1840's
Balloon - 5 gallon signed piece made in the 1840's.  It is very rare to see an early piece signed by the maker.  Not until the 1850's - 1860's was it common place to emboss or sign a piece.  This balloon must have been very special (one of a kind)

1870s
Ruby red vase.

1880's
Apple - applied top and pontiled bottom - 8 gallon - called a holding tank.  Usually found in wicker.  In a spectacular dark apple green.  Usually found in aqua.

1850's
3 gallon wine halk - free blown in dark olive.  A fine example from this period of time.  A very nice piece.

1730's
Early shaft and orb with a painting of "Vige Admiral Van Holl. En W: Vriesland/Pieter Florisz".  An exquisite historical piece of wine and spice merchant captain.

1730's
Early wine with Dutch Armada painting.

1720-1735
Half size painted onion, Dutch, deep olive amber with painted decoration of a man, and crest on reverse.  6" h, pontil scarred base on deep kick up; applied string lip.  Light inside haze, otherwise perfect.  A scarce bottle in this smaller size.  It's value has been increased by the addition of the painting.

1850 - 1875
Small ovoid demijohn, pontil scarred base, applied sloping collar mouth in four piece mold.

1810 - 1820
Midwestern Globular bottle.  Silver dollar top, rare 7-up green.  16" tall - 2 gallon piece, iron and open pontil.  20 rib swirls all go to the right.

1800's
18th Century decorated carboy.  Hand painted tavern scene.  Rich olive green is indigenous to France and the Netherlands.

1840s
Shaft and Orb; dark olive amber.  Off center blown.  4 gallon.

1870s
Stoddard carboy.  Pontilled, many seed bubbles.  Firey amber color.

1860s
1/2 liter saddle flask.  Aqua color with a glass shoulder strengthening strap.

1860s
1 liter saddle flask.  Aqua color with a glass shoulder strengthening strap.

1820s - 1839
Zanesville Globular bottle.  13" tall, light honey amber, open pontil, 16 rib swirls to the left.  Rolled collar, seed bubbles.

1820s - 1830s
Zanesville Globular bottle.  12" tall, light corn flower blue - rolled collar, open pontil.  15 rib swirls to the left.  Seed bubbles, slightly squashed on the sides.

1840s
Shaft and Orb; Rare olive amber color.

1870s
Zaneville - hone amber shaft and orb.  2 gallon.

n/a
Zanesville cobalt blue - 2 gallon, 24 twists to left.  Rare color for liquor type bottle.

1870s - 1889
Carboy in deep aqua green color.

1840s - 1860s
Large demijohn.  Light to medium yellowish olive green, 18 3/4" h, pontil scarred base, applied sloping collar mouth, perfect.

1840s
German goose neck mallet - hand painted olive green bottle - motif of monk seated with a glass of wine in a wine cellar.  13 1/4" tall.

1845
Fernet - Branca & Co, 8 3/4" tall.  Flattened chestnut with handle.  Iron pontil, dark puce amber.  Wood and cork closure (original).

1860s
Catawba wine bitters; dark, dark olive.  One of the rarest of American bitters.

1855 - 1875
Loaf of bread demijohn; bright yellowish olive green, 8 1/4h, smooth base, applied sloping collar mouth.  Crude whittled glass with plenty of bubbles and impurities.

1850's  
Pie crust shaft and orb.  Teal blue 2 gallon.

1840s - 1870
4 gallon demijohn.  24 1/2" tall.  Smooth base, root beer amber, spin mold.

1870s
Stoddard Glass Co. demijohn, applied top.  4 gallon dark firey amber.

1850s - 1860s
Apple demijohn - French.  19 1/8" tall, 12 L on shoulder.  The L stands for Liter.  Very dark olive.  Pontil scarred base.

1840s - 1850s
Pie Crust Squat - unusual wine decanter.  Lacy encircled neck.  Olive and amber swirls running throughout.  Particular bottle was dug by a collector in Old Sacramento in 1960.  Only 2 pieces of this particular type are known in CA.

1880s
Cornflower blue demijohn, 3 gallon holding tank.  Rare in this color.

1870s
Teal green sealed applied; rare for a large holding tank to have vintners seal appear on any shoulder.  

1870s
3 gallon demijohn - spin mold, light olive green - sheared top with glass thread applied around neck (wide neck).

n/a
Honey amber demijohn, 1 gallon.

1840 - 1860
Demijohn, deep emerald green.  13"h, pontil scarred base, applied sloping collar mouth.  Blown in three piece mold.

1830s - 1840s
Shaft and Orb - Italian.  11 3/4" tall.  Light olive, glass string collar with sheared top.  Smooth base, 1 gallon.

1880 - 1890
Carboy demijohn; 16-17" tall, teal blue; three piece mold, smooth base.  Rare color in carboy.  Straight collar to sloped collar.  3 gallon.

n/a
1/2 gallon rare apple green demijohn.  2 piece mold with an applied top

1870s
Stoddard Glass Co. demijohn, applied top.  Olive amber.

n/a
Cobalt blue demijohn.  Odd colors.  Approximately 15 of these pieces exist, 12 known for sure.  This piece was dug in San Francisco in 1955.  1 gallon.

1840 - 1850
Ladies Leg demijohn - 13" tall; teal blue.  Seed bubbles by the hundreds; three piece mold, smooth bottom, applied collar.  Very rare.

1840 - 1860
Lockport Glass - 2 gallon demijohn.  18 1/2" tall.  Pontil scarred base, sloped collar.  Dark olive green, 3 piece mold.

1840 - 1850
Ladies Leg demijohn; 13 1/8" tall.  Cobalt blue, very rare color.

1870s - 1880s
Transitional period hawk, sticky bottom, applied top.  Embossed seal.

1840's - 1850's
Russian - Romano, Zara, Viahov, broken pontil, sealed wine.  Rare, rare, rare - wine made in Milan for the czar of Russia

1880 - 1890
L. Rose, New Jersey Glass Works.  Wine hawk, 13 3/4" tall - aqua, sculptured bottles in vine and flowers pattern.  Two piece mold with applied top.

1880 - 1890
L. Rose, New Jersey Glass Works.  Wine hawk, 11 1/8" tall - aqua, sculptured bottles in vine and flowers pattern.  Two piece mold with applied top.

1880s
Wine hawk - applied seal (two figures touching large round circles with crown above them).

1903
Wine hawk - applied seal, Chateau Laffite Grand Vin.

1880s
Wine hawk - applied seal - Pernod Fils.

1890s
Honey amber 3/4 gallon Demijohn, 2 piece mold.  Has swirls of darker amber throughout.

1930s
3/4 quart Garrett's wine.  Decorated bottle with blackberries and grapes in clear.

1940s
Garrett & Co (Virginia Dare wine) Norfolk VA., split in amethyst color.

1890s
Chestnut flask.  8 1/4" tall.  Fire amber color, very crude with lots of seed bubbles.  A tooled top piece, very nice and rare.

1820 - 1830
Flattened chestnut flask 9 1/2" tall.  Olive amber, open pontil, silver dollar top.  Mid-western piece.

1860s
1 gallon strap sheared top balloon - rare in size.

1830s - 1850
Wilson, England, 11 15/16" tall, embossed bottle.  Black glass applied top - sticky bottom pontil.  Dark olive green embossed (Wilson's Invalids Port Wine).

1860s
Demijohn, deep olive green spin mold with super character.  Applied top, open pontil, Lockport Glass Co of NY.

1880s
Teal green spin mold with applied seal.  Seal reads I.R.Priv.PFEM.FAB.G.LUKARDO with double eagle crest in center.

1890s
Aperitif bottle - double bulbous bottle

1870
Salesman's sample miniature.  A brilliant golden amber carboy with tool top and open pontil.  Extremely rare pocket miniature.

1850's - 1870's
Cathedral wine bottle.  Whitney Glass - a rare piece

1890s
Quart sweetheart flask in wicker

1880s
1/2 Gallon sweetheart flask in wicker

1809
black glass sealed bottle (motif of eagle on applied seal above 1809 date), English, medium olive amber, 10 1/2" tall, pontil scarred base, applied mouth and seal.

1790 - 1810
Black glass seal bottle "I/Watson/EFQR/Bilton Park" English, medium olive green, 8 7/8" tall, pontil scarred base, applied mouth and seal.

1790 - 1810
Black glass seal bottle, (motif of crown on applied seal above the letter "C"), English, deep olive amber, 8 5/8" tall, pontil scarred base, applied mouth and seal.

1791
Black glass seal bottle, "1791" (on applied seal) English, Medium olive amber 6 7/8" tall, pontil scarred base, applied mouth and seal.  One of the smallest dated bottles.

1770 - 1790
Black glass Ale seal bottle, "I.G." (on applied seal), English, medium olive green 8 1/4" tall, pontil scarred base, applied string lip and seal.  

1810 - 1830
Black glass seal bottle, "A.S./C.R" (on applied seal) English, medium olive amber, 10 7/8" tall, pontil scarred base, applied mouth and seal.

1847
Wine hawk - St. Julian - France, 11 3/8" tall, sealed wine in light olive green.  Sheared top with glass string around top.  High kick-up.

1880 - 1890
Wine sampler bottles - European in origin, 8 1/8" tall and 1 1/16" wide.  One in brilliant emerald green, the other in teal blue.

1780s
French brandy, tear drop, cone pontiled.  A French pocket flask.

1860 - 1870
Wine Thieves - French, 15" tall, flint glass, crystal clear.  Wine maker tool.

1870 - 1920
Wine tester, European.  Clear glass with copper wheel cut lettering and decoration reading "Little Hungary", 19 1/2" tall, sheared and ground ends, the bottom has a floating glass stopper and the body is shaped like a handled chestnut flask, and blown in the German half-post method, applied handle.

1830s
Wine thief

1840s
Wine thief

1820s
Wine thief

1830s
copper wine thief (rare)

n/a
Tear drop holding tank, 7-8 gallons, double rolled collar.  Teal in color.  Italian import.

1890 - 1925
Nine spin molds.  Value is determined by color, with puce being the rarest, then teal blue, teal green and the various shades of amber following.  This group of nine bottles consists of 1 teal blue, 1 puce, and seven shades of amber.

1790's - 1850's
Four wine halks.  Although common in its day, a vintage bottle of this type was used repetitively.  They are all hand blown and each and every bottle has a different top due to the maker.  Each bottle is unique within itself.  The bottles are scarce.

1880 - 1930's
Garrett and company Inc. wine halk.

1880 - 1930's
Garrett and company Inc. wine oval

1850's - 1860's
2 gallon demijohn from Lockport NY.

1870's - 1880's
free blown honey amber pontiled bottom, applied top demijohn.

1925 - 1937
A. Repsold & Company Wines of San Francisco.  Aqua fifth.

1880s - 1890s
French demijohn.  Free blown spin mold.  A French import, deep olive.

1781
Rare wine crockery which survived the wars, as a lot of crockery goods were crushed and reused as mortar for buildings.  W. Compton - Uppingham, England.  

1870s - 1880s
R.B. Smith & Sons Ltd wine merchants Perth, Australia.  This was an Australian company that produced for its own country and throughout Europe.

1860s - 1890s
Two typical wine crocks of European style.  Generally used in local pubs.  Wrapped in wicker.

1790's - 1850's
Four wine halks.   

1890s
Whiskey cylinder style wine bottle

1860s
Patent shoulder iron pontiled brandy bottle

1850s - 1860s
Doyottville Glass Works.  Brandy cylinder.

1885
Back bar spin mold with enameled lettering reading "Port".  Whiskey cylinder style from Pacific Glass Works.

n/a
F. Peters whiskey bottle.

1840s - 1890s
Five black glass brandy and sherry bottles from Europe imported to the US.  

1890s - 1900s
Spin molds, half split, half pints.  Dark olive

1890s - 1900s
Spin molds, half split, half pints.  Dark olive

1890s - 1900s
Spin molds, half split, half pints.  Dark olive

1870s
D with a heart shaped embossing with "UB" in the center.  This is a sealed brandy in aqua.  No records of this company.

1870s
Dutch styled (hammer) in aqua.  Long cylindrical neck and a hand rolled collar.

1860s - 1870s
Llixir Ddeguillie monogram G.  1/2 split.  No record of this company.  Large holding tank.  

1920s - 1930s
Three wine ovals.  Sculptured grape relief.  L Ross & Company.

1870s
Lockport Glass Company, NY, three piece mold.

1870s
Lockport Glass Company, NY, two piece mold.

1840s  
Olive green hand blown, hand tolled French brandied berry bottle was also used as a brandied cherry bottle.  This source of preserving cherries and berries was quite common throughout Europe.

1850
Flint glass.  An American manufacturer of fruit jars, chimneys (kerosene lamps), and fine apothecary glass.

1860s  
Champagne bottle.  This is one of the few earliest American champagnes produced in San Francisco.  This bottle still has its original cork which is square.

1877
Sherry demijohn.  This hand blown piece is of beautiful colors of green with a rolled top.  

1880s  
A French aqua spin mold.  The style is called apple.  The French are quite famous for their unique bottles.  The narrow bottom rendered more cushion to be packed around the base when woven into a wicker carrier which protected the bottle from breakage.

n/a
Two teal green carboys.  An unusual color for a carboy.  The rarest being amethyst, amber being the next in rarity in color.  The shades of green vary from teal green to emerald green to grass green and aqua.  

1890s
Eight gallon short neck apple.  A beautifully executed French holding tank; spectacular in color in grass green also known as brilliant emerald.

1890s
French long neck carboy in a beautiful medium olive green color.  

n/a
Deep olive tall French demijohn.  This piece was distributed from the Atlantic to the Pacific coast.  This type of wine bottle was found in many hotels as a French wine importer.

n/a
Five gallon hand blown sheared top demijohn holding tank.  These large holding tanks were typical of the outback in mining country; as deliveries of wine were few and far between.

n/a
Amethyst carboy, one of the rarest colors of carboys as mentioned on page 14.

n/a
Aqua carboy with a pontiled bottom.  Hand blown.

1850s
McKeevs grappa jug.  

n/a
Three gallon grass green short neck spin mold apple.  French import.

1860s
Two balloons.  Each one of these was sheared from the blow pipe then a glass string was applied around the neck to give the mouth opening strength.

1880s
3/4 gallon tobacco amber demijohn.

1800's
Flat bottom wine halk.  Rich amber color.

1870's  
Dark olive green pontiled bottom, applied top brandy.  

1840s - 1850s
Red amber Stoddard demijohn.  2 1/2 gallon.

1840s - 1850s
Lockport 2 1/2 gallon olive green demijohn.

1840s - 1850s
Deep chocolate amber, pontiled bottom, applied top demijohn.

1860's
Emerald green sheared top, pontiled bottom carboy.

1840s - 1850s
Lockport 2 gallon demijohn.

n/a
Teal green French apple.

1870s - 1880s
Light olive green oversized wine halk used for storing specialty wines.

1860s - 1870s
Teal green holding tank demijohn.

1880s
Aqua squat holding tank.  Short version of an 8-10 gallon tank.

1860s - 1870s
Pontiled carboy.

1860s - 1870s
Pontiled carboy.

1850s - 1860s
Hand blown Italian rendition of a French apple, done in a three piece mold.  Teal olive 1 gallon piece.  Very rare.

1860s - 1870s
Salesman sample.  Dark aqua blue three piece hand blown carboy.  3/4 gallon.

1860s - 1870s
French emerald green French apple.

1880s - 1890s
Grass green hand blown demijohn.

1880s - 1890s
Grass green hand blown demijohn.

1890s
Root beer amber demijohn.

1890s
3 gallon spin mold in dark olive.

1880s
Short neck squat aqua holding take, three piece mold.

1870s - 1880s
Teal carboy with a long neck, sheared top, with a glass ribbon applied to the neck.

n/a
Newman's improved boxed demijohn from Pacific Coast Glass Works in San Francisco.

n/a
Newman's improved boxed demijohn from Pacific Coast Glass Works in San Francisco.

1870s - 1880s
Icy Blue aqua carboy with thousands of seed bubbles, in a two piece mold, applied top and pontiled bottom.

1870s - 1880s
French emerald green carboy with paddled sides, applied top, and pontiled bottom.

1870s - 1880s
Italian icy blue hand blown pontiled bottom carboy.

1880s
Wine caddy.

n/a
Newman's improved boxed demijohn from Pacific Coast Glass Works in San Francisco.  Lid and hardware totally complete unit.

1870s
Olive emerald carboy from Lockport, NY.

1887
Lockport carboy, a three piece mold produced during the decline of Lockport Glass Works.

1890s
Aqua colored holding tank.

1860s
Olive green holding tank.

1880s
French long neck apple.  Spin mold in a medium to dark olive green

1880s
French carboy in medium olive green.

1880s - 1890s
Common demijohn.

1880s - 1890s
Common demijohn.

1840s - 1850s
Rarest of rarest in demijohn style.  Large lady leg demijohn in grass green.

1840s - 1850s
Rare flint glass hand blown wine halk.

1840s - 1850s
French brandy decanter with high conical kick up.

1850s - 1890s
Typical black glass bottles used for brandies and cordials.

1850s - 1890s
Typical black glass bottles used for brandies and cordials.

n/a
Whickered demijohn.

n/a
Whickered demijohn.

n/a
Whickered demijohn.

1870s
Glass shoulder hand blown piece from Pacific Glass Works.

1880s - 1890s
Small wicker wrapped demijohn.

1880s - 1890s
Aqua wrapped demijohn with a burlap base

1880s - 1890s
Amber wrapped demijohn.

1890s
Lightening closured fruit jar with a 2 1/2 gallon capacity with contained brandied cherries.  Very unusual piece to be whickered.

1880s - 1890s
Typical demijohn wrapped.

1880s - 1890s
Typical demijohn wrapped.

1880s - 1890s
Dead mint wicker demijohn holding tank.  5 gallons.

1870s
Hand blown willow whickered carboy.

1870s
Hand blown willow whickered carboy.

1880s - 1890s
5 gallon whickered demijohn holding tank.

1880s - 1890s
5 gallon whickered demijohn holding tank.

n/a
Whickered demijohn.

n/a
Whickered demijohn.

1890s
Aqua colored demijohn; braided hemp rope rarely seen.

n/a
6 gallon French short necked apple in original wicker.

n/a
Italian, aqua carboy with the markings R.P.

n/a
Aqua squat holding tank with wicker bottom.

1860s
Early demijohn holding take was produced by Pacific Glass Works of San Francisco.


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 3, 2008)

what are you doing with these bottles?  If you dont know what they are you shouldnt be selling them.  Do the right thing and refer the collector to Norman Heckler or one of the other large glass dealers.... here is a link to contact Heckler...

http://www.hecklerauction.com/contactus.htm


----------



## glass man (Apr 3, 2008)

From your descriptions , it seems you know all about them,but not the price? Do you want us to do the work ,appraising them for you? Just curious.


----------



## tonyp (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks a lot, i am definately going to contact an expert.


----------



## tonyp (Apr 4, 2008)

i am the trustee for an estate, and these bottles are part of it.  somebody has done a description log of what the collection consists of, but no appraisal has been done.  i came to this forum with the thoughs that becasue this is such a niche market, you as the collectors would be able to point me to the right direction.  I spoke with a few of your recommendations and I appreciate your help.

 Tony


----------



## sweetrelease (Apr 4, 2008)

tony let us know where you go with these bottles, i'm sure some of us would be willing to bid[]. some nice stuff ,matt


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 4, 2008)

It is a very niche market, and a very guarded market some what.  Most of the biggest antique auctions in the country would only see half of what one of the bottles only auctioneers would realize.  Choose here carefully also as some have better reputations then others...


----------

